# Jean G



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Just thinking about you and wondering how you are faring.Have a great holiday if I don't "cya".  BQ


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BQ, I think she's taking a long brak and playing a lot of computer games.







LOLI have talked toi her and she seemed to be doing pretty well, some stressors at work but they seem to be working out. Hopefully she will come say hi to us.







I owe you an email big time, but am behind and will as soon as I can. My email has piled up so high its a phobia now and I need to join email support group soon. LOLHope your okay.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"I am powerless over e-mail" lolHang in there.If you speak to her again soon, just give her my best.  BQ


----------

